# My new coffee grinder machine and beans.



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello everyone. Im new here soooooo hello !

I had a new coffee machine for christmas and wondered what anyone thought of it. It's a


> cuisinart grind and brew dgb900bcu





> .


I have only ever really used instant coffee off the shelf so this is fab and Fun to boot. I have bought a few packs of beans so far -



*Finca San Antonio - *I thought this was quite nice from PACT


*Ethiopian Yirga Cheffe* - This was also very nice from Nudecoffee


*Mexican coffee beans *- Disgusting , nuff said. Tasted like burnt I don't know what. Also from Nudecoffee.


So, just interested to know if the machine is good







and are the beans I've tried ok?

Wondering what to try next and if there are beans out there that are not quite so expensive to buy and in bigger quantities.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

You will be able to explore filter coffee with this machine. It won't give you the same flexibility as brewing by hand but it should be fairly consistent

You may wish to try some lighter roasts than the Mexican beans.

What flavours in coffee do you like?


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm fairly new too, but the addiction bites deep and hard so watch out!

Look at the Rave coffee website, really good value and nice coffee too. They give advice on which coffee is best for what way of drinking and tasting notes too, so I'm sure they will have something to suit you. I'm working through their blends at present, really quite quickly.. you'll be amazed how fast a kilo of beans vanish


----------



## 1portishead (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, it does not last long thats for sure! Buying small bags is not a cheap hobby !

Does any one know if these are ok from costco ?

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_11,cos_11.11,cos_11.11.3/142946

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_6,cos_6.3,cos_6.3.5/150333


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It won't be fresh....buy a kilo bag from Rave.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Don't buy the costco stuff please . Spend a little more and get fresh roasted , the difference In price will mean a massive difference in quality


----------



## 1portishead (Jan 22, 2014)

Fair enough - Good advice


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

+2 for a kilo of fresh beans. You can pick up a kg from Rave for about £10. Lots of other roasters discount for a kilo too.


----------



## 1portishead (Jan 22, 2014)

So has anyone tried the Rave Italian job blended bean? Is it nice? Would it be better than costco & supermarche stuffs???


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1portishead said:


> So has anyone tried the Rave Italian job blended bean? Is it nice? Would it be better than costco & supermarche stuffs???


Yes and definitely yes


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1portishead said:


> Rave Italian job blended bean? Is it nice? Would it be better than costco & supermarche stuffs


'better' is a massive understatement!.

The Italian Job is a great blend at a great price.

You can not go wrong with that choice.

I am talking espresso here - may have problems with your machine

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes better than costco but the blend is better suits to espresso than filter


----------



## 1portishead (Jan 22, 2014)

Perhaps Ill try a kg bag - maybe they'll throw in a handful of those fudge flavored beans for me to try!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1portishead said:


> Perhaps Ill try a kg bag - maybe they'll throw in a handful of those fudge flavored beans for me to try!


When you on the rave website , have a look below each bean there is a what to expect in the cup. Gives you an idea of the best brew methods for each bean. Some will say black filter etc . By all means try the blend if you wish, it is more suited to espresso though , as is the fudge blend .


----------



## 1portishead (Jan 22, 2014)

ah so not so good for my grind and brew machine!?

I Give up .. To complicated !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1portishead said:


> ah so not so good for my grind and brew machine!?
> 
> I Give up .. To complicated !


Find a bean , check the notes , not hard to do. This applies to lots of beans and blend not just the ones that rave sell.

Some are roasted better for espresso , some better for brewed or filter ,


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Give this a go

http://www.origincoffee.co.uk/product/orcfef250gr-colombia-finca-el-faldon-.php

Origin have a great range with both filter and espresso roasts of the same bean available.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1portishead said:


> ah so not so good for my grind and brew machine!?
> 
> I Give up .. To complicated !


Give Glenn's suggestion a go. There was another thread on here where some member has used Italian blend for brewed to lesser results. Just didn't want you to order a kg of something that might disappoint you or be at its best for the brew method you use.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Extract do lots of roasts for filter too - http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/category/filter


----------



## 1portishead (Jan 22, 2014)

So Glenn, - That's £28 a bag. It can't be done!!! How can Rave be £10 and this be £28 lol Really that much diff?


----------

